# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Artist: Shefqet Avdush Emini Simposium internacional

## ShEmini

Simposium internacional ne Turqi 2015

Gjermani

Simposium internacional ne Turqi 2015

----------


## ShEmini

Simposium internacional ne Turqi 2015

Simposium internacional ne Turqi 2013

Simposium internacional ne Egjipt

----------


## ShEmini

Simposium internacional ne Turqi 2014

Simposium internacional ne Kuvajt 2014

Rusi 2014

----------

